
Show HN: Automatic emoji support for main routes in your website - andreigaspar
https://www.npmjs.com/package/emoji-express
======
andreigaspar
This is a follow up on my pet project. Today I integrated it into an app that
we're working on and it seems to be working great so far.

I implemented the suggestions and features requested. E.g. setting your own
emojis for your custom routes.

If you have any other ideas or inputs let me know. Thanks!

